# TV on ATV2



## Shurikn (14 Juin 2011)

Cela parait assez évident et pourtant....  !

Avez-vous une solution pour regarder des chaînes TV standard sur l'ATV2 (jailbreakée)!?
Sans devoir laisser un ordi allumé. Éventuellement depuis un NAS.

J'ai testé du AirPlay depuis des app sur IOS mais aucune (teleboy, wilmaa, zattoo) pour le moment ne permettent le stream de la vidéo, uniquement le son.

++ §hu


----------



## Shurikn (15 Juin 2011)

Je pense avoir trouvé la solution: 

EyeTV + Couch Surfer Pro (ATV flash back) en démo: http://vimeo.com/22406949
EyeTV existe en version autonome relié directement au réseau via Ethernet, du coup pas besoin d'un poste allumé, etc...

Je vais tester tout ça et vous retiens au courant.

++ §hu


----------

